# На каком матрасе спать при сколиозе



## Динара (23 Дек 2007)

У 13-летнего ребёнка лево-правосторонний пояснично-грудной сколиоз 2 степени(нефиксированный). Посоветуйте ортопедический матрас.


----------



## Helen (23 Дек 2007)

Динара написал(а):


> У 13-летнего ребёнка лево-правосторонний пояснично-грудной сколиоз 2 степени(нефиксированный). Посоветуйте ортопедический матрас.



Главное, чтобы выбор матраса не был единственной мерой в борьбе со сколиозом. 

Достаточно доступная и полная информация по выбору матрасов имеется на сайте клиники ЛеДи (д Ступина)

http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11/kak-vybrat-matras


----------



## Arina Levina (28 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте, у меня сколиоз. На каком матрасе лучше спать? На жестком или мягком? Может быть есть специальные матрасы при таких заболеваниях? Буду признательна за ответ.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

Сколько вам лет?


----------



## Человечек (22 Дек 2011)

Arina Levina написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, у меня сколиоз. На каком матрасе лучше спать? На жестком или мягком? Может быть есть специальные матрасы при таких заболеваниях? Буду признательна за ответ.


Добрый день, Арина! Матрасы рекомендованные при заболевании сколиоз, действительно существуют. Специалисты рекомендуют выбирать матрас средней жесткости или жесткий. Выбор матраса зависит от степени выраженности данного заболевания, от вашего возраста, из каких наполнителей состоить матрас, и многое другое. Желательно попробовать полежать на матрасе прежде чем приобрести. Арина, рекомендую Вам, проконсультироваться с врачом. Рекомендую обратиться в Клинику Бобыря, там Вы сможете пройти бесплатную консультацию и получите рекомендации которые помогут Вам при выборе матраса, в Клинике Бобыря Вы и сделать заказ сможете. Вот по этой ссылке зайдите, здесь можно выбрать матрас. http://www.матрасыбобыря.рф/


----------



## Человечек (22 Дек 2011)

Arina Levina написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, у меня сколиоз. На каком матрасе лучше спать? На жестком или мягком? Может быть есть специальные матрасы при таких заболеваниях? Буду признательна за ответ.


 
Добрый день! При данном заболевании рекомендуют матрасы средней жесткости. По мимо жесткости есть еще ряд рекомендаций которые необходимо учитывать при подборе матраса. В Клинике Бобыря, Вы можете пройти бесплатную консультацию и Вам порекомендуют подобрать матрац. В интернет-магазине www.матрасыбобыря.рф Вам помогут подобрать матрац, исходя из вашего заболевания. Одна из моделей которая Вам подойдет, это модель Аххилес.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Дек 2011)

Матрас при сколиозе - чистая коммерция!


----------



## Михаил (22 Дек 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Матрас при сколиозе - чистая коммерция!


Правильнее сказать матрас для профилактики сколиоза или матрас, который позволяет отдыхать позвоночнику со сколиозом.


----------



## Моби Дик (22 Дек 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Матрас при сколиозе - чистая коммерция!


Вот снова Вы! Снова хороните хорошее дело! Сначала заработайте себе сколиоз, а после рассуждайте!
Уважаемый Михаил! что Вы посоветуете корсетчикам? У нас Дарья не могла в Рамуни засыпать. В Германии мы встретили русскоязычную девочку Илону. Она говорила, что родители ей покупали супер-дорогой матрас, спя на котором она не чувствует давления корсета. Мы помучились месяц, выбросили кровать, купили кресло-подушку из полистирола. Вроде бы модно и удобно. Только она быстро сдувается, и ее приходится снова наполнять - это единственный ее минус. А пока я ее пытаюсь наполнить, мой охотничий щен разносит эти шарики повсюду, и даже пробует их на вкус


----------



## pakostnik (23 Дек 2011)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> У нас Дарья не могла в Рамуни засыпать.


Мне когда сделали корсет первый (но имейте ввиду, что мне делали корсет Шено) я спала на твердой поверхности. А когда мне сделали один из последних, я не смогла спать на твердой поверхности. И тогда изготовители корсета посоветовали на твердую поверхность положить поролон потолще. И знаете, мне помогло!


----------



## Человечек (23 Дек 2011)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> Вот снова Вы! Снова хороните хорошее дело! Сначала заработайте себе сколиоз, а после рассуждайте!
> Уважаемый Михаил! что Вы посоветуете корсетчикам? У нас Дарья не могла в Рамуни засыпать. В Германии мы встретили русскоязычную девочку Илону. Она говорила, что родители ей покупали супер-дорогой матрас, спя на котором она не чувствует давления корсета. Мы помучились месяц, выбросили кровать, купили кресло-подушку из полистирола. Вроде бы модно и удобно. Только она быстро сдувается, и ее приходится снова наполнять - это единственный ее минус. А пока я ее пытаюсь наполнить, мой охотничий щен разносит эти шарики повсюду, и даже пробует их на вкус


Добрый день! Матрасы могут быть разные, и дорогими и супер дорогими. В вашем случае, необходим матрац ортопедический с независимым пружинным блоком. Поясню: в таком матрасе когда человек на него ложиться он преобратает очертания тела, и каждая независимая пружина подстраивается под выступы тела, или тела в корсете. И в свою очередь со стороны матрасы не идет обратного давления на корсет и на тело. Мягкие материалы, которые так же входят в матрас отпределяя степень жесткости матраса, так же преобратают нужные изгибы тела.
Вам бы я рекомендовыала матрац модель Ахиллес. Модель ассиметричная с среднежесткой стороной и средней, что дает возможность переворачивать матрац, и в период обострения заболевания спать на более мягкой стороне, в данном моделена средней. По ссылке Вы можете зайти и более подробно увидеть представленную модель. http://www.матрасыбобыря.рф/


----------



## Yaga (13 Июн 2012)

«Матрас при сколиозе - чистая коммерция!» - вот соглашусь на все сто, но пока на своем опыте не убедишься — живет надежда.


----------



## Человечек (14 Июн 2012)

Yaga написал(а):


> «Матрас при сколиозе - чистая коммерция!» - вот соглашусь на все сто, но пока на своем опыте не убедишься — живет надежда.


Приветствую. Предлагаю эксперимент. Называется он почувствуй разницу. приходите ко мне в Клинику и я Вам не просто раскажу, но и покажу. и после этого Вы не сможете спать ни каком другом матрасе кроме того который я Вам подберу при вашем сколиозе ))). Жду. адрес клиники Вы можете найти на сайте www.spina.ru


----------



## Закрутка (16 Июн 2012)

Ну сейчас же такое разнообразие ортопедических матрасов, только выбирай


----------



## Yaga (16 Июн 2012)

Ну вот я и выбрала Свис Хоум матрас (Swiss Home), мне в салоне расписали — и от сколиоза, и от болей в спине, и чуть ли не насморк лечит запущенный, купила, и что? Да ничего, просто не очень хорошего качества матрас. Появятся деньги — куплю другой, пусть не ортопедический, главное комфортный, а то на этом спать невозможно



Закрутка написал(а):


> Ну сейчас же такое разнообразие ортопедических матрасов, только выбирай


----------



## Kira (17 Июн 2012)

Свис Хоум? Краснодар? Нашли что покупать, на цену наверное купились?


----------



## Yaga (18 Июн 2012)

Вы проницательны, конечно дешевизна тоже подкупила


----------



## Kira (18 Июн 2012)

Ну вот вы и ответили на вопрос, нельзя задешево купить себе здоровье


----------



## Yaga (19 Июн 2012)

А вопросов я не задавала вроде, просто опытом поделилась. Кстати, про краснодарское происхождение не знала этих матрасов, что-то шведское чуялось мне)


----------



## Закрутка (20 Июн 2012)

И все-таки ортопедические матрасы существуют!


----------



## Yaga (20 Июн 2012)

Закрутка написал(а):


> И все-таки ортопедические матрасы существуют!


Но это точно не Свис Хоум


----------



## Человечек (6 Авг 2012)

Добрый день!
ортопедическим матрасом считается матрас, в котором присутствуют ортопедические пружины и другие  мягкие наполнители такие как кокосовая койра и латекс.


----------



## Disland (18 Дек 2012)

*Какой ортопедический матрас посоветуете?*

Мне 17 лет. S образный сколиоз 3 степени. В прошлом году был 40 градусов, сейчас больше. Болезнь Шайермана-Мау. Хочу купить ортопедический матрас, но не знаю какой выбрать. Знаю только что чем больше пружин на квадратном метре тем он лучше. А вот брать который твердый или который принимает контуры тела я не знаю. Подскажите


----------



## Disland (19 Дек 2012)

Disland написал(а):


> Мне 17 лет. S образный сколиоз 3 степени. В прошлом году был 40 градусов, сейчас больше. Болезнь Шайермана-Мау. Хочу купить ортопедический матрас, но незнаю какой выбрать. Знаю только что чем больше пружин на квадратном метре тем он лучше. А вот брать который твердый или который принимает контуры тела я не знаю. Подскажите


еще ярко очерченный реберный горб и дефорамация грудной клетки


----------



## Человечек (19 Дек 2012)

Disland написал(а):


> Мне 17 лет. S образный сколиоз 3 степени. В прошлом году был 40 градусов, сейчас больше. Болезнь Шайермана-Мау. Хочу купить ортопедический матрас, но не знаю какой выбрать. Знаю только что чем больше пружин на квадратном метре тем он лучше. А вот брать который твердый или который принимает контуры тела я не знаю. Подскажите


Добрый день!
До 18 лет, подростку необходимо спать на жесткой поверхности, после выбирать среднюю жесткость.
В линейке моделей Матраса Бобыря есть модель Панацея, и матрас Бобыря №1. это двухсторонние модели. их можно использовать -переворачивая стороны. Померить Матрас -полежать матрасы можно в Клинике Бобыря . м. Алексеевская
Если у Вас будут вопросы, вы можете мне перезвонить по тел. (495) 646-02-03


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2012)

Disland написал(а):


> *Какой ортопедический матрас посоветуете?*
> 
> Мне 17 лет. S образный сколиоз 3 степени. В прошлом году был 40 градусов, сейчас больше. Болезнь Шайермана-Мау. Хочу купить ортопедический матрас, но не знаю какой выбрать. Знаю только что чем больше пружин на квадратном метре тем он лучше. А вот брать который твердый или который принимает контуры тела я не знаю. Подскажите


 Не важно на чем, в корсете, еще пару лет (а может и всегда), а потом на удобном, скорее средней жесткости.


----------



## Na-Dne (3 Июн 2013)

Для устранения боли в спине необходимо отдыхать и спать вот на этих матрасах matrasov.com.ua.З собственного опыта проверено!


----------



## Человечек (5 Июн 2013)

добрый день!
при сколиозе спать рекомендуют на матрасе средней жесткости. Бобырь М.А. рекомендует при сколиозе матрас Бобыря №1. по ссылке Вы можете пройти http://www.xn--80aada5cplefh6hd7c.xn--p1ai/matras/bobyrya-1 и ознакомиться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2013)

При сколиозе, ....надо спать!!!


----------



## Strever888 (1 Июл 2013)

Мне врач порекомендовал спать на матрасе средней жесткости, сказал что это позволит позвоночнику отдыхать ночью, долго выбирала нужный, благо разрешают перед покупкой на них полежать и оценить какой подходит больше, в итоге остановилась на матрасе фирмы Tempur, ооочень удобный, что в итоге еще и орт. подушку прикупила, кстати той же фирмы


----------



## Темная Лошадка (13 Июл 2013)

При сколиозе точно надо спать  Другое не поможет


----------



## Марина Волкова (29 Янв 2014)

Советую почитать полезную, информативную статью на эту тему: ***. Мне она очень помогла.
Модератор: удалена ссылка на сторонний ресурс.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2014)

Понимаю, что это просто реклама, но и рекламу надо писать с пониманием
Почитайте текст. Это одно и тоже.



> По утверждению экспертов, лучше всего спать на матрасе, обладающим анатомическим и ортопедическим эффектами.
> 
> Что это за эффекты? Давайте выясним…
> 
> ...



Теперь подумайте про анатомическую стельку и ортопедическую стельку.
И стане понятно, что анатомический матрас, это тот, который:



> «умеет» хорошо повторять контуры человеческого тела и положение позвоночника





> обеспечить правильное (S- образное) положение позвоночника, учитывая его первичные и вторичные естественные изгибы





> благодаря чему, во время сна мышцы полностью расслаблены





> что в свою очередь препятствует его искривлению.


Если сравнить со стелькой, то это Формтотикс 

А ортопедический матрас должен обеспечивать какое-то лечебное действие или *способствовать!*, а не *препятствовать!*, исправлению искривления.
Например при сколиозе ортопедическим будет максимально жесткий матрас, обеспечивающий при этом максимальный комфорт, при условии дополнений при которых ребенок будет спать на наиболее выступающей части деформированных ребер.
А вот для взрослого человека такой ортопедический матрас не нужен, ему нужен матрас обеспечивающий максимально расслабление мышц в ночное время за как можно более короткое время (поскольку мы перестали спать и лежать положенные 8 часов). тут еще только попытки создать такую ортопедию, но они есть. У немцев есть и у нас есть.
Если сравнить со стелькой, то это индивидуально изготовленные стельки, например система Сурсил
Кстати, часто на таких стельках вначале неудобно ходить.


----------



## doc (30 Янв 2014)

Не первый раз читаю и слышу дискуссии на тему "Каким должен быть матрас". Если хотите, попробуем в двух словах порассуждать на эту тему.
Матрас используется для удобства сна человека. Приписывать ему какие-то лечебные свойства, наверное, наивно. Болезнь лечится в медицинских учреждениях, в постели люди отдыхают. И матрас помогает обеспечить полноценный отдых, не более того. Исходя из этого, для пациента со сколиозом или без сколиоза (это непринципиально), матрас нужно выбирать удобный, по себе. Это проверяется прямо в магазине. Фирма не может служить определяющим фактором при покупке.
Далее. Человек не может и не должен спать всё время в одной позе, как иногда предлагают при искривлении позвоночника. Это неудобно. На животе лучше не спать никому, всё остальное допустимо. Кстати говоря, параметры подушки имеют не меньшее значение для обеспечения качественного сна. И здесь тоже удобство и размер определяется по конкретному человеку, мы ведь все разного размера...


----------



## denver1978 (23 Сен 2014)

Kira написал(а):


> Свис Хоум? Краснодар? Нашли что покупать, на цену наверное купились?


вот вы даже не знаете что за компания уже хаете, а то что не знаете показывает тот факт что вы не правильно город называете где их производят


Yaga написал(а):


> Вы проницательны, конечно дешевизна тоже подкупила


на бонеле видимо и взяли , вам надо не на сайте искать помощь в выборе на чем спать, а в больнице спросить


----------



## La murr (23 Сен 2014)

*denver1978*, каждый на форуме вправе высказать своё мнение. Если у Вас имеется личный опыт использования ортопедической продукции марки Swiss Home, поделитесь впечатлениями.


denver1978 написал(а):


> ...вам надо не на сайте искать помощь в выборе на чем спать, а в больнице спросить...


Мне после операции дали общие рекомендации, чем руководствоваться при выборе матраса. А я выбирала с учётом этих рекомендаций и собственных ощущений (при покупке на матрасе и полежала, и переворачивалась и садилась).


----------



## Death (14 Дек 2015)

Добрый день. У жены сколиоз последней стадии. Раньше спали на диване, все устраивало, но потом купили квартиру побольше  и появилась возможность обустроить чисто спальню и поставить большую кровать, все таки на диване посередине полоска, а хотелось ровное большое спальное место. Купили матрас средней жесткости, сверху ламмеллей положили толстый лист дсп. Вроде по началу жену устраивало, но через неделю стало мягко, спина проваливается в матрас. Как думаете, если сверху матраса положить наматрасник 4-5 см толщиной наполненный кокосовой койрой? По идеи это самый жесткий наполнитель. Поможет ли это ужесточить матрас? Спасибо за советы. 
з.ы. Когда то давно жена спала на доске, сверху которой было старое совдеповское ватное одеяло. Сейчас такое одеяло размером 160-200 см найти не возможно, хотя я бы готов был спать и на такой поверхности, лишь бы вместе и лишь бы  не возвращаться на диван.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Дек 2015)

Death написал(а):


> Добрый день. У жены сколиоз последней стадии. Раньше спали на диване, все устраивало, но потом купили квартиру побольше  и появилась возможность обустроить чисто спальню и поставить большую кровать, все таки на диване посередине полоска, а хотелось ровное большое спальное место. Купили матрас средней жесткости, сверху ламмеллей положили толстый лист дсп. Вроде по началу жену устраивало, но через неделю стало мягко, спина проваливается в матрас. Как думаете, если сверху матраса положить наматрасник 4-5 см толщиной наполненный кокосовой койрой? По идеи это самый жесткий наполнитель. Поможет ли это ужесточить матрас? Спасибо за советы.
> з.ы. Когда то давно жена спала на доске, сверху которой было старое совдеповское ватное одеяло. Сейчас такое одеяло размером 160-200 см найти не возможно, хотя я бы готов был спать и на такой поверхности, лишь бы вместе и лишь бы  не возвращаться на диван.


Должен помочь сделать тверже. Хотя при сколиозе большинству удобнее помягче. 
То, что было давно, не значит что хорошо сейчас, поскольку адаптация позвоночника к плоскости, с возрастом уменьшается.


----------



## Death (15 Дек 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Должен помочь сделать тверже. Хотя при сколиозе большинству удобнее помягче.
> То, что было давно, не значит что хорошо сейчас, поскольку адаптация позвоночника к плоскости, с возрастом уменьшается.


жене категорические неудобно на мягком и даже на среднем по мягкости основании. может спать только на твердом. на диване основа - фанера, а на ней какой то поролон слоем сантиметров 5-6. только на этой поверхности ей и удобно. но найти такой матрас мы не можем, а каждый день тратить время и силы на раскладку и складывание дивана очень не хочется, да и хочется наконец то спать вместе на поверхности  без швов и стыков.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2015)

Условный стандарт 6 и 9 мм.
Мы такие делаем.
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/tovary/ti-price/metod-ortorelaksacii./


----------

